# oil based somatropin questions



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

anyone know anything about this,

can it still be shot sub Q

as its oil will itb still be ok to use an insulin pin

as its in oil there is no mixing right??


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Bac water won't mix with an oil for sure.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Bac water won't mix with an oil for sure.


its ready mixed in oil apparently

just that i have never come across it

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

bumping this as i still cant find anything out about it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

funny you should mention this as a mate just rang asking me about oil based GH, pre-mixed.

he has a 90iu bottle, made by Medicare UK or similar? Been told they also do a AAS range in 5ml bottles?

i cant find anything on the net about oil based GH or the brand Medicare. His source said its g2g, well he would, but the lad rang me before using or buying, but cant find anything on it.

anyone heard of this brand or oil based GH?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> funny you should mention this as a mate just rang asking me about oil based GH, pre-mixed.
> 
> he has a 90iu bottle, made by Medicare UK or similar? Been told they also do a AAS range in 5ml bottles?
> 
> ...


sounds like the same or very similar

cant find out anything online (maybe searching wrong)

.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A mate of mine has just got a bottle of this too exactly as clubber has described. If it is g2g then its a good price.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> A mate of mine has just got a bottle of this too exactly as clubber has described. If it is g2g then its a good price.


yeah its very cheap, alot cheaper than even generic coloured tops, which only makes me more unsure about it.

hopefully getting a pic off him so will post up if i get it.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll post a snap of this one up tomorrow - sounds like a new lab that has sprung up to me.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds like possibly new lab as matt says (which could mean decent dosing) and it is coming out at a low price, cheaper than Kigs too, and would be easier being oil and not needing to be mixed with water, but unsure about injecting it sub Q, though i mostly jab my GH Im anyway, but sometimes go sub Q


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

If you wanna be hung like a horse, this might be the ticket...

Equine growth hormone comes in oil...although not seen 90iu bottles..

http://i30.tinypic.com/2ynl312.jpg

I do think the ones in the pics are fakes..but it does exist...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Two things spring to mind...

It's in oil, isn't that going to give a slow release? Not sure that's what we want with gh..

Kigs are cheap and crap, if this is cheaper I'd imagine its even crapper.

Id be worried its relabelled animal growth, or some ghrp mixed with oil..

Sounds dodgy as [email protected]


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> If you wanna be hung like a horse, this might be the ticket...
> 
> Equine growth hormone comes in oil...although not seen 90iu bottles..
> 
> ...


lol. Didnt even know there was animal GH? And is animal GH oil based?

cheap is a understatement, get change from a 50 lets put it that way!

already told my mate i cant find anything on the brand he has, hoping for a picture but so far he hasnt sent one.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

only thing i seen about oil based gh was for horses.... there is a few american chat boards with people asking same questions as here... alot of people saying that growth hormone produced for horses will not work in the human body etc... id be weary.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

is horse GH extremely cheap too? If anyone knows.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, never heard of it before.

Subbing for more info on it.

lol @ hung like a horse:lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> is horse GH extremely cheap too? If anyone knows.


10ml $40...not sure bow many mg that equates to.

http://www.allivet.com/p-2872-equine-growth-hormone-egh-10ml.aspx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goldigger said:


> 10ml $40...not sure bow many mg that equates to.
> 
> http://www.allivet.com/p-2872-equine-growth-hormone-egh-10ml.aspx


It does not say but for a guy that is 100kg like myself that would be 1ml IM twice a week for 8 weeks.

Then 24 hours before an event (like running with a harness:lol.

IM only so I think it may be slow release.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

hackskii said:


> It does not say but for a guy that is 100kg like myself that would be 1ml IM twice a week for 8 weeks.
> 
> Then 24 hours before an event (like running with a harness:lol.
> 
> IM only so I think it may be slow release.


lol... i cud imagine seeing you in a sulky race alright...

10ml dose for a horse is one week.... considering boldenone doses are smalller for horses then for human.. i wudnt be surpised if you need to take more.. if it did anything at all....


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

> its still subcutaneous so still into the stomach tissue. its new out on the market along with their juice brand medicare. they're in partnership with watsons pharmacy from the use. come sin 90 iu bottles no mixing/no water. full instruction etc


got the above from my guy, thats it!!

.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

NSGym said:


> got the above from my guy, thats it!!
> 
> .


still alot of questions needing to be answered, like how long GH lasts in oil from the point of mixing? I know it only lasts a few days when mixed the Bac water.

all signs point to horse growth to me. Avoid.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

NSGym said:


> got the above from my guy, thats it!!
> 
> .


still alot of questions needing to be answered, like how long GH lasts in oil from the point of mixing? I know it only lasts a few days when mixed the Bac water.

all signs point to horse growth to me. Avoid.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

managed to grab some pics off my mate, not the best tho.

must be a brand new lab;


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

soo 1mg - 3iu so its 90iu per bottle...... interesting... could it be egh.... alot of equine growth hormone is produced in autrailia.. and there is a few articles about athletes getting caught using it (MArk french 2004)

but then again it could be real gh.... there is talk on other american boards about mixing gh wit oil instead of water.. i think there theroy is it degrades slower.. but no one is backing it up with any proof...

but in 2008 some one applied for a patant for what seems to be oil based growth hormone... based in castor oil.

http://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2008004717&recNum=1&maxRec=&office=&prevFilter=&sortOption=&queryString=&tab=PCT+Biblio


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is equine growth hormone the same as human growth hormone?

By the names it might not suggest it is.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

griffo13 said:


> only thing i seen about oil based gh was for horses.... there is a few american chat boards with people asking same questions as here... alot of people saying that growth hormone produced for horses will not work in the human body etc... id be weary.


hormones are the same between horses and people that are based on cholesterol (eg test)

however, peptides, such as GH are animal specific, and horse GH won't work on people.

I have my doubts the peptide can be maintained in oil...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Is equine growth hormone the same as human growth hormone?
> 
> By the names it might not suggest it is.


correct:

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=K8EIIrkZ9yMC&pg=PA9&lpg=PA9&dq=equine+growth+hormone+sequence&source=bl&ots=EPaECq-sKj&sig=Mr7IUpJSTqEsQWOWVQJO7KUlsPU&hl=en&sa=X&ei=PyqdUPijLcPF0QWY5IC4Dw&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false

if you look on page 9, you will see that equine GH is only 190 aa, while human is 191...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone

I know its only 1 amino acid... but its the difference between being active and inactive in people..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

griffo13 said:


> soo 1mg - 3iu so its 90iu per bottle...... interesting... could it be egh.... alot of equine growth hormone is produced in autrailia.. and there is a few articles about athletes getting caught using it (MArk french 2004)
> 
> but then again it could be real gh.... there is talk on other american boards about mixing gh wit oil instead of water.. i think there theroy is it degrades slower.. but no one is backing it up with any proof...
> 
> ...


RWR and Jurox are the best vet labs in Oz. I used these for years, as in Oz, these are the most common AAS for gym users.

http://www.rwrlatinamerica.com/eng/products.asp

is the RWR range, no GH for horses. Its a UGL rip off my friend, and wouldn't work in humans even if it was...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> managed to grab some pics off my mate, not the best tho.
> 
> must be a brand new lab;


Same stuff


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

I just got some of the hgh cost 150 for 90iu hope it's no crap. If fake it's a really good fake


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1983stuart said:


> I just got some of the hgh cost 150 for 90iu hope it's no crap. If fake it's a really good fake


dude, even if its "real" horse GH, it wouldn't work in humans- its the wrong amino acid sequence

There's a saying that a fool and their money are soon parted.... and someone has made a fool of you...


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

You think it's for animals with new labels and box?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

1983stuart said:


> You think it's for animals with new labels and box?


Neighhh

Sorry i meant yes


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1983stuart said:


> You think it's for animals with new labels and box?


http://biotechnology-innovation.com.au/innovations/animal_health/equigen.html

no mate, there is no such thing as oil based GH for horses. See the link above. Its a recombinant protein- freeze dried- just like the human stuff, its reconstituted in bac water, not oil.

You do not get peptides in oil (i.e you do not get insulin, or GH, or GH releasesers etc).

You can ask for your money back, or hope that at least it has some test in the vial... it certainly has no GH of ANY type...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wouldnt use that for a gold pig tbh.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the early GH sequence was 190 way back in the day with synthetic.

I would not buy it myself.

Some dudes said they liked it....lol

I would probably shoot it, but never buy it:lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Weird! Gh in oil... Never heard of it... Isnt gh grown from a bacteria or something ausbuilt? Takes around 45 days from what i understand and then is freeze dried and put in vials... Very fragile and denatured quite easily...

Sum1s out theres trying to make a quick buck lol...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I herd it gives hoofing bad pip, but hay I don't think it would last furlong...


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

if it was fake why make it in oil and not powder. My mate took it to pharmaceutical place. they said medic care uk is a small company that import and with the box they said it looks genuine to.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

1983stuart said:


> if it was fake why make it in oil and not powder. .


thats a good point really

.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1983stuart said:


> I just got some of the hgh cost 150 for 90iu hope it's no crap. If fake it's a really good fake


Whether it works or not, for that price you can get decent hyge for a fair bit cheaper anyway


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

1983stuart said:


> *if it was fake why make it in oil and not powder*. My mate took it to pharmaceutical place. they said medic care uk is a small company that import and with the box they said it looks genuine to.


Why put something out on the market thats already been heavily faked? Putting gh in oil might tempt people into trying something new over powder form..wether its any good or human gh, who knows..


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone actually tried this yet?

Picked some up this afternoon and was shocked to see it pre-mixed in oil.

Is exactly as in pics displayed already.

Any actual feedback yet before I try


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1983stuart said:


> if it was fake why make it in oil and not powder. My mate took it to pharmaceutical place. they said medic care uk is a small company that import and with the box they said it looks genuine to.


2 things:

1. Even IF its genuine, it can't work in people..... its not even a question..... horse steroids will work in people, but not GH- that's because GH is a peptide... even animal peps don't work in people...

2. As far as I can find, there is NO GH in oil for Vet purposes.... I got offered some Jurox Equipoise; looked very legit, except I know the factory in Oz, its near my Gran's place, and the box had a sydney address.. not correct (well it may have been 10years ago), but they did come from Mexico...

Point 1 is the most pertinent.... even if legit, it can't work...



Notimetochill said:


> Has anyone actually tried this yet?
> 
> Picked some up this afternoon and was shocked to see it pre-mixed in oil.
> 
> ...


won't hurt, but you may as well shoot up olive oil for all the good it will do..


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

No doubt some people will get the placebo effect from shooting olive oil


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

I think its starting to work on me sleeping better and i hardly sleep when on a tren cycle i'm going to run this hgh for 3 month. any hgh can be fake just the chance you take


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Have you grown a tail and find that you naturally gallop?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got some freebies today lol.....



















do i try the GH, or let my mate go first?! lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1983stuart said:


> I think its starting to work on me sleeping better and i hardly sleep when on a tren cycle i'm going to run this hgh for 3 month. any hgh can be fake just the chance you take


F**K me, what are you selling this stuff??

If not, you've heard of the placebo affect right?

OK, if you think this works, I can get you Pea Growth hormone (works on strawberries someone told me, but I haven't tried yet) and porcine GH.. you can have it real cheap.. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> F**K me, what are you selling this stuff??
> 
> If not, you've heard of the placebo affect right?
> 
> OK, if you think this works, I can get you Pea Growth hormone (works on strawberries someone told me, but I haven't tried yet) and porcine GH.. you can have it real cheap.. :thumbup1:


Ordering now, thanks for the advice.

Should I eat some strawberries with it to help? :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Ordering now, thanks for the advice.
> 
> Should I eat some strawberries with it to help? :lol:


strawberries only if cutting, add cream if bulking :lol:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> got some freebies today lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like your mate?

Can you inject sesame oil? might be worth frying some chicken in it, might even make the chicken grow


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Do you like your mate?
> 
> Can you inject sesame oil? might be worth frying some chicken in it, might even make the chicken grow


i do like a nice stir fry with seasame oil in the wok... :tongue:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> i do like a nice stir fry with seasame oil in the wok... :tongue:


lol.

training partner picked up some for free so shared it. He got it, so he can jab first, thats the way i see it lol.

........see if he grows feathers :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol.
> 
> training partner picked up some for free so shared it. He got it, so he can jab first, thats the way i see it lol.
> 
> ........see if he grows feathers :whistling:


if its sterile it should cause an issue... but hey, i can put some olive oil through a 0.22 whatman filter, throw in 2% BA, 18% BB.... and sell it to him as unlabelled "race horse" GH...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> strawberries only if cutting, add cream if bulking :lol:


Perfect, I am always on a cut because I like my beer.

Virgin it is then:lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Perfect, I am always on a cut because I like my beer.
> 
> Virgin it is then:lol:


if you like strawberries, and you like beer, then may I suggest:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/187/599/


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:



> if its sterile it should cause an issue... but hey, i can put some olive oil through a 0.22 whatman filter, throw in 2% BA, 18% BB.... and sell it to him as unlabelled "race horse" GH...


See if he trys it. Let you know ha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> if you like strawberries, and you like beer, then may I suggest:
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/187/599/


I do like this one alot.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/29/67238

It is also 5.5% alcohol so more than the average beer, it is very mellow tasting.

But, at a buck a beer, I will stick to my cheap stuff. :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my mate jabbed 15iu worth the other night, got no PIP nor any sign of sides.

think hes binning it lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I heard if you inject it into your fore head, its closer to your pit gland so it works 2x as good!


----------

